# Best Surround Sound Movies



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Today I watched Dunkirk (on Netflix) in my home theater. Wow. This movie's surround sound effects made me forget every movie I ever thought sounded good. Absolutely insane audio detail. Unlike many movies that are impressive the first 5 minutes.... Dunkirk keeps getting better as the movie goes till the very end.

Highly recommended if you have a surround system. Dunkirk and Gravity are my top 2 movies in the Surround category.

*What are some of your favorites specifically with regards to audio?
*


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

Not a movie but check out Eagles album Hell Freezes Over remastered. Its one of my favorites on surround sound


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

caddyshack4reel said:


> Not a movie but check out Eagles album Hell Freezes Over remastered. Its one of my favorites on surround sound


Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Armageddon has been my fav to show off surround sound. I'm sure there are newer better movies, but that one comes to mind.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

There is a list over on the avs forum but I like ready player one and blade runner 2049.


----------



## Skiney12 (7 mo ago)

My favorite surround sound movie is Christopher Nolan's 'Interstellar'. It's really interesting.


----------

